# Scioto Monster Muskie



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

With the beautiful weather we had over the weekend OGF members Canoe Carp Killer, CPK and I decided to take the yaks out on the Scioto Sunday morning.

We went to a favorite spot hoping to get into some smallies, but didn't have much luck. I floated down stream a bit and saw a bunch of carp surfacing and decided to run some crank baits through the area the carp were in. I figured at best there would be some predator fish attracted by their activity and at worst I might snag some carp which is still fun.

Put on a small white crank bait and snagged two small carp over the course of a couple dozen casts, but lost both of them before I could get them to the boat. A couple dozen more casts and I felt a good tug. I set the hook, FISH ON!

I was pretty sure I'd snagged a big carp. Canoe Carp Killer paddled over and the fish surfaced and I finally got a glance of it. "What is it?" Hank asked. I just shot him a devilish grin. "You don't seriously have another muskie you [_expletive deleted_]!!!"

It surfaced again and I realized it wasn't just a muskie, it was a nice muskie! She took my kayak for a little joy ride for several minutes, but Hank and I finally manged to get her in the landing net.









*2nd Fish Ohio Muskie of 2015*
Beautiful fish. 43" and just under 20 lbs. Thanks to CPK for getting some photos of me!










*This is what I caught her on.*
The rear treble was mangled.

Here's a link to my post about the muskie I caught on Jan 25th:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=272439

My biggest fishing goal for 2015 is to get a 45" muskie.....


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

This guy............


----------



## gavennn (Jan 24, 2008)

congrats great fish and even better story.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Great fish.

Scioto holds a fair amount of Musky that have made there way down from Alum. Trick is A. Finding them, then B. LANDING THEM. Looks like you've accomplished both.

Congrats


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> Great fish.
> 
> Scioto holds a fair amount of Musky that have made there way down from Alum. Trick is A. Finding them, then B. LANDING THEM. Looks like you've accomplished both.
> 
> Congrats


Thanks man! 

It's amazing to me how much harder they are to land than big catfish. Catfish are so top heavy that once their head is in the landing net it's all over, but the muskie's body shape doesn't work like that. 

Any idea what my odds are of pulling a 45" out of Alum or the Scioto? That's sort of my threshold size for getting a mount done.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice fish but try and hold them horizontal instead of vertical, I've read lots of bad things about the bigger fish getting spinal damage from being hung by their gills, mouth, or head.. I was guilty of it with my first couple just try to correct it going further so you or someone else can catch that fish when it's 50"


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FlashGordon said:


> Any idea what my odds are of pulling a 45" out of Alum or the Scioto? That's sort of my threshold size for getting a mount done.


Im curious as well.

What do you Musky guys consider a once-a-year fish? Once-every-five years?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice Fish Congrats


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

FlashGordon said:


> Any idea what my odds are of pulling a 45" out of Alum or the Scioto? That's sort of my threshold size for getting a mount done.


Pulling smaller cranks at alum like you pictured 2.5/3.0mph across points and you'll have a 45 by may 15th


----------



## gofish91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome catch man!! Congratulations. That had to have been a blast to fight in your yak.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

93stratosfishnski said:


> Nice fish but try and hold them horizontal instead of vertical, I've read lots of bad things about the bigger fish getting spinal damage from being hung by their gills, mouth, or head.. I was guilty of it with my first couple just try to correct it going further so you or someone else can catch that fish when it's 50"


Hey Stratosfishnski, I've heard mixed opinions about how to hold them......on one hand you can damage their jaw or spine by holding them vertically.....on the other hand if you hold them horizontally you invariably end up cradling a fish that size and in doing so your sleeves wipe off a bunch of the slime coat which we know makes them prone to infection. 

I guess ideally, we should really carry a pair of long rubber gloves along with our muskie tackle to hold them horizontally without wiping off the slime coat.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Hold it better so it makes its way down to Ohio river. 45 is a very good fish. Upper 20% in Alum.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Same 2 dollar bill...lmao


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Seems like plenty of the next bite muskie episodes and in fisherman and they're always holding them horizontal.. I think some slime loss vs vertebrae/spine damage would be the lesser of 2 evils.. 

I'm sure there's multiple opinions about it all, just horizontal seems less stressful on the fish...


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Your new nickname gonna be Dr. +1" haha


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Earthworms said:


> Same 2 dollar bill...lmao


I like to add something to show scale. A $2 bill seems a lot more class than a can of beer.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

congratulation, that is the true trophy for a river musky


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

CPK you didn't try to snag it???? lol
NICE FISH FLASH!!!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Hopefully next week we can start walking the Alum banks tossing for Muskie. Great fish.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

fish4wall said:


> CPK you didn't try to snag it???? lol
> 
> NICE FISH FLASH!!!



I always try to make sure that the people I fish with don't catch anything haha


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great musky! It has beautiful markings also for coming out of dingy water! Congrats on your catch!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

:B

Awesome catch Flash!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish. Supporting their belly goes a long way in preserving their gills and mouth mechanics.


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

One hand in the gill plate, grip it hard and don't let go, left hand on the fish's left gill or right hand on the fish's right gill. Your second hand gently supports the belly halfway back on the fish. You won't end up cradling it and wiping off slime, which in the end would still be a lot better than when it flails as you're holding it like that and it lands head first on shore or on your kayak.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

lol CPK!!!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice catch!!!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats, beautiful fish.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

There are definitely 45+" fish in Alum. That's my home turf my whole life (30 yrs) and even though I do not target them, I cannot tell you the number of LARGE muskys caught saugeye trolling in summer and pitching jigs early spring. First cove northeast of 36/37 bridge is nicknamed "Musky Bay" by my family because we landed a 52" there in 2004. I didn't know they got that big there. Didn't have a scale to weigh it, but it was a chunk! Not as heavy as the ones we catch in NY, but it was a toad.

Very nice fish FlashGordon!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Awesome. I've never even seen a musky in person. They are hard to find in the southwest Ohio area.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Brahmabull71 said:


> There are definitely 45+" fish in Alum. That's my home turf my whole life (30 yrs) and even though I do not target them, I cannot tell you the number of LARGE muskys caught saugeye trolling in summer and pitching jigs early spring. First cove northeast of 36/37 bridge is nicknamed "Musky Bay" by my family because we landed a 52" there in 2004. I didn't know they got that big there. Didn't have a scale to weigh it, but it was a chunk! Not as heavy as the ones we catch in NY, but it was a toad.
> 
> Very nice fish FlashGordon!


Thanks! That's great to hear there are 50+ inch fish in Alum. I really want to get a mount, but I don't feel like I can justify it for anything under 45".


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I've heard of 60"+ caught and released muskies in Alum ("big" Will (think chris farley) the carpenter from Westerville who makes musky lures told me, he didnt catch it though).


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Ummmmm.........Im impressed. Awesome fish!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

If your a "Musky Guy" make a trip to Lake Chautauqua, NY in October. Not far to travel and an AMAZING fisherie! They are known for huge Musky! Only 4.5hrs from central OH! I've been fishing there every fall for 16 years and it's still one of the most beautiful and captivating close lakes I've ever fished. Very special place!


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Really nice catch, :B especially so early in the season. I plan to go try my luck on a local flow tomorrow.


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats nice one!!


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

The fish of 10,000 casts...persistences pays off as proven here. Great fish!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Didnt mean to hijack, great, great fish! My one and only muskie was 28" and that is up there among my most memorable catches. Once again congrats, early bird gets the worm!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats great looking fish


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Brahmabull71 said:


> If your a "Musky Guy" make a trip to Lake Chautauqua, NY in October. Not far to travel and an AMAZING fisherie! They are known for huge Musky! Only 4.5hrs from central OH! I've been fishing there every fall for 16 years and it's still one of the most beautiful and captivating close lakes I've ever fished. Very special place!


Brahmabull71, thanks for the advice! That sounds awesome. Can Chautauqua reasonably be fished by kayak?


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

great report!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful fish! Truly an exceptional catch for central Ohio. It had to be a blast in a Yak!


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

That's awesome man..


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great catch!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Awesome catch! Hooked a few smallmouth river fishing, never landed one :-(


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I know I must sound like your mother, but where's your life jacket?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome fish!! Congrats, man.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Deazl666 said:


> I know I must sound like your mother, but where's your life jacket?



Haha hank and I make fun of him cause he is the guy that actually wears one!


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> I know I must sound like your mother, but where's your life jacket?


Deazle, thanks for your concern. I took it off for the photos when I was standing in only 9" deep water. Here's the first photo taken after I reached shore, you can see I still had it on....










And here's me in my kayak when I caught another muskie a month and a half ago. Wearing my life jacket....


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Great catch. It seems Ohio has a number of musky options now as compared to 20 years ago.

If you want to preserve a fish and keep it alive, consider a fiberglass mount. Many of the same taxidermy guys can do them. I have an 11# walleye replica that is 15 years old now. no body has ever noticed it is not real and they don't deteriorate like a fish mount. Just dust it off a couple times a year and it looks great. All you have to do is get length, girth, head measurement for a musky, and send a few pictures for the painting. 

The guy who did mine is Matt Ynatich of Minnasota. He did a musky mount for History channel for one of their shows too. I met him at the sports show and 3 years later caught my walleye. I sent him the info by mail with a check after a phone call to verify cost. he said it would take 6 months, but in 4 months it arrived special delivery. he packaged it perfect and I love it.

Rickerd


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> I know I must sound like your mother, but where's your life jacket?





CPK said:


> Haha hank and I make fun of him cause he is the guy that actually wears one!


I need to a life jacket that's *blaze orange* for Hank to borrow. 

:T


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice fish Flash - Congrats for getting out and staying at it.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Very awesome fish, Congrats! Looks like I'll need to be getting my kayak out soon!

Question? Where do Musky in the Scioto come from? Are they native to the Scioto? Someone mentioned them coming from Alum but Scioto doesn't flow out of Alum? UNLESS, you fished the Scioto south where the actual Alum creek flows into Big Walnut which then flows into Scioto? I guess what I am saying is it possible to catch Musky in the Scioto north of downtown? If so, where do they come from? Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

dre said:


> Very awesome fish, Congrats! Looks like I'll need to be getting my kayak out soon!
> 
> Question? Where do Musky in the Scioto come from? Are they native to the Scioto? Someone mentioned them coming from Alum but Scioto doesn't flow out of Alum? UNLESS, you fished the Scioto south where the actual Alum creek flows into Big Walnut which then flows into Scioto? I guess what I am saying is it possible to catch Musky in the Scioto north of downtown? If so, where do they come from? Sorry for so many questions!


They are native, although their numbers were severely reduced and possibly exterpated during the early 20th century. They remained in some of the tributaries though, for sure.

The ones we are catching in the Scioto are probably mostly Alum fish, with a real good chance of naturally reproducing fish these days. In fact, my brother cast netted (and released) a juvenile muskie in Circleville a couple years ago. They are among us! CATCH AND RELEASE!

Oh, and North of downtown ones would be extremely rare. I know some guys used to get a few above of Greenlawn, but I don't know of anyone other than them who have targeted them.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

FlashGordon said:


> I need to a life jacket that's *blaze orange* for Hank to borrow.
> 
> :T


You make a very valid point.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

haha flash either im imagining things or you've got quite the sense of humor! either way...:B

Yaks are the way to go for skis! 

I'll take "what is an irregular paddling motion to trigger strikes for the daily double alex"

shhhh don't tell anyone...

Lots of great fish being caught that neeeeever make it to these boards.

Once again, great catch flash! Catches! :B:B:B


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

FlashGordon said:


> Deazle, thanks for your concern. I took it off for the photos when I was standing in only 9" deep water. Here's the first photo taken after I reached shore, you can see I still had it on....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay then; rock on!!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Man, I need to get my kayak down there!!!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great catch !!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

claytonhaske said:


> Man, I need to get my kayak down there!!!!!



Let me know when you are going!!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

{{{Deleted response to a deleted post}}}


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Eric, Hank, etc...you guys are killing me with the Kayaks!!! Going to try and figure out how to pick one up within next couple months, still possible for me. I think Hank is bringing you luck too, seems each time you get a Muskie he is around 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

rickerd said:


> If you want to preserve a fish and keep it alive, consider a fiberglass mount. Many of the same taxidermy guys can do them.....The guy who did mine is Matt Ynatich of Minnasota. He did a musky mount for History channel for one of their shows too.....
> Rickerd


Thanks for the info Rickerd. I see Matt's taxidermy business is in Duluth. I'll be passing through Duluth in a couple months and I think I'll see if I can drop by and have a look at their mounts first hand.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> Im curious as well.
> 
> What do you Musky guys consider a once-a-year fish? Once-every-five years?


I think this varies greatly depending on where you fish. Some of the small rivers and creeks in OH that produce a 45" muskie - that is considered a trophy fish for such small waters. I think a 48" fish in OH is a great achievement, let alone a 50". Only a handful of 50" fish come out of the entire state every year (I say less than 10). 

When it comes to identifying a trophy fish, to each his own. I used to be the guy who would be the first to post "Hey you're not holding this right" or "way to kill a 10 year old fish" when in reality I think muskie fisherman kill far more fish every year due to delayed mortality, poor handling, etc.. We each have our own story to tell when it comes to fishing and catching fish, no two are alike. I love that about fishing. No matter how much you work for a fish, how much money you make, or how high your passion for the sport may be.....you may never catch a 50" fish. 

Took my brother-in-law muskie fishing after years of talking about how fun it is. Within 15 minutes of trolling we boated a 52.5" that was missing some of it's tail. The fish would have pushed 54". Again let me reiterate. First time muskie fishing, 15 minutes, 52.5" fish. He's never allowed fishing with me again lol.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

JamesT said:


> I've heard of 60"+ caught and released muskies in Alum ("big" Will (think chris farley) the carpenter from Westerville who makes musky lures told me, he didnt catch it though).


This would be the first ever fish in OH that would be over 60". Actually the first over 55". I do not believe there has ever been a verified 55" fish in Ohio.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on a great catch.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

My guide up north posted this 51.25" specimen last year; it was his client's first musky. This fish though would have cost him at least $600 in guide fees. I think I'd rather catch my trophy out of the Scioto like you guys...


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> My guide up north posted this 51.25" specimen last year; it was his client's first musky. This fish though would have cost him at least $600 in guide fees. I think I'd rather catch my trophy out of the Scioto like you guys...
> View attachment 108064


Hopefully everyone can see how he is holding the musky and make a NOTE for the fish's sake.... PLEASE lol......


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Me too, like to land a wiper as well, wasn't on the trip you landed one, know they get bigger in there


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome Fish! Love seeing it come out of the Scioto


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> This would be the first ever fish in OH that would be over 60". Actually the first over 55". I do not believe there has ever been a verified 55" fish in Ohio.


Put my hands on one over 55" while electrofishing back in 2008


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Awesome!! I hope to get out early and get one on a crank that's starving.


----------



## Lucy of Alum Creek (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a Lake Chautauqua strain of musky that has came out of Alum like so many have in the last 4 years. The musky club in conjunction with ODNR is working towards limiting these fish escaping but it may take some time. Last year they started tagging the muskies before stocking them and ran a line across the spillway to count the lost fish. This is the first step.


----------



## Lucy of Alum Creek (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't fret, there will always be a few. Just trying to limit the amount to get alum back to the premier musky lake it once was 5 years ago.


----------



## TheTrueFisherman (Feb 15, 2014)

Believe it or not me and my buddy stuck a 45 and a 46 within one month of each other...so it can be done....there were a few that were raised or spit the hooks that may have been even bigger....my advice is if you want to really get the big one then you need to fish like there's no tomorrow....between my day job and my daughter every hour of free time is dedicated to bass or musky fishing...the more your out the better your odds and the more you'll learn is the bottom line....I'm waiting on 50" for a mount...it's only a matter of time...good luck out there this year!


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

TheTrueFisherman said:


> Believe it or not me and my buddy stuck a 45 and a 46 within one month of each other...so it can be done....there were a few that were raised or spit the hooks that may have been even bigger....my advice is if you want to really get the big one then you need to fish like there's no tomorrow....between my day job and my daughter every hour of free time is dedicated to bass or musky fishing...the more your out the better your odds and the more you'll learn is the bottom line....I'm waiting on 50" for a mount...it's only a matter of time...good luck out there this year!



That is correct. We caught a 48 and 42 in 2 days.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lucy of Alum Creek said:


> That is a Lake Chautauqua strain of musky that has came out of Alum like so many have in the last 4 years. The musky club in conjunction with ODNR is working towards limiting these fish escaping but it may take some time. Last year they started tagging the muskies before stocking them and ran a line across the spillway to count the lost fish. This is the first step.



Did the line catch them?


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Lucy of Alum Creek said:


> Last year they started tagging the muskies before stocking them and ran a line across the spillway to count the lost fish.





seang22 said:


> Did the line catch them?


The tags are basically a mini RFID chip called a passive-integrated-transponder. The line across the spillway doesn't do anything to catch them. It's essentially a radio antenna and it just counts how many muskie pass through.

Here's what the tags look like if you're interested....


----------

